# Hows this tablet ? Penta TPAD WS704C..with 3G SIM Slot only in  9,917/-



## esumitkumar (May 10, 2012)

T-Pad WS704C | Ideal for student use Annotation and quick downloads

The Penta TPAD WS704C sports a 7" capacitive touchscreen, 1 GHz processor, 512 MB RAM, upto 32GB storage via memory card (4 GB built-in), WiFi, 3G dongle support & front as well as rear cameras. It also comes with a SIM card slot and is priced at Rs. 9,917.

Any reviews pls share..I need 3G SIM slot capability tab within 10K price


Thanks
Sumit


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

^^ Never heard of the brand, could try Micromax Funbook, lot better specs @ 5k, just missing the 3g sim feature.


----------



## techlover (May 11, 2012)

micromax funbook at 5k ?  where ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 11, 2012)

yeah, can you give me one at 5K...


----------



## esumitkumar (May 11, 2012)

This tab is by BSNL..may be you can now relate..I agree Funbook is good but 2800Mah battery is quite low ..suggest some other having good battery ..

Can we use 2G SIM in funbook thru dongle ?


----------



## tkin (May 12, 2012)

B@st@rds increased the price of funbook, due to demands, wait out and it will come back to original 5.5k retail mark.


----------



## azzu (May 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> B@st@rds increased the price of funbook, due to demands, wait out and it will come back to original 5.5k retail mark.



AFAIK it was always 6.5k from the Date of release,,
they didnt increase the cost..


----------

